# Need help. Fascinate freezes at Galaxy S splash screen. CM7



## SasquatcHunter (Aug 15, 2011)

I was running Glitch kernel with CM7 nightly 35 with no problems. I flashed build 57 using the kernel cleaning script and put glitch back on and wouldn't boot anymore. I tried nighly 54-56 with the same issue. I tried to go back to 35 with glitch and now it freezes no matter what kernel/nightly I use. I have also tried recovering my backup from right before I tried updating to build 57. Is it possible that my sd card is corrupt because there was a problem ejecting it after I downloaded some of the nightlies to it. What is recommended to fix this?


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

If you're trying to flash Glitch over the latest nightlies that's your problem. The Glitch devs are merging updates into it right now so it will be compatible again. You can't flash jt's 9/12 kernel over them either by the way.


----------



## SasquatcHunter (Aug 15, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> If you're trying to flash Glitch over the latest nightlies that's your problem. The Glitch devs are merging updates into it right now so it will be compatible again. You can't flash jt's 9/12 kernel over them either by the way.


Would it cause a permanent problem though? It didn't at first and now it doesn't matter what nightly I use (leaving the kernel unchanged), it still freezes at the splash screen.


----------



## SasquatcHunter (Aug 15, 2011)

I managed to finally hunt down links to get it back to stock and I am back up and running. Just need to root etc..


----------

